# Warehouse and Storage Question



## Chiana (Sep 13, 2021)

I am confused about the limits.  I am going to get the warehouse plan for a month to store items.  How many furniture and how many clothing items can we have in the basic inventory?  How many additional items of each type, or both combined can be put in the warehouse?


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 13, 2021)

It’s like 4000, then up to 5000 with the plan. It’s unlikely you’ll ever run up into being told your clothing/item inventory is full either way


----------



## Chiana (Sep 13, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> It’s like 4000, then up to 5000 with the plan. It’s unlikely you’ll ever run up into being told your clothing/item inventory is full either way


Well, I will focus on storing furniture then.  I have been at the limit so many times and discarded a LOT along the way.  So I am figuring even with the warehouse, it will not be long before I am at the limit.  Since I will not be able to pull things out the warehouse and discard them, I had better be a bit more ruthless in my clear out before storing things.


----------

